# Bream on perdido?



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

Where is a good spot at for bream on perdido river? And what is the best bait for them there? New to that area and just wondering? Will be putting in at browns landing in Seminole. Thanks


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

well the bream are pretty slow this time of year I'd be fishing for shellcracker with wigglers on the bottom with slipcorks or dropping minnows for crappie thats the best panfishing this time of year but for bream crickets are without question the best bait for bream on perdido and many would probably say in escambia aswell. Id fish pockets off the river and any irregular feature along the bank could be floating logs, log jams standing timber, or above brush piles on the bottom

good luck


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks! Gonna try an give em heck in the morning!!


----------

